
What Will Microsoft's GitHub Buy Mean for Controversial Code? - known
https://www.wired.com/story/microsoft-github-code-moderation/?mbid=social_twitter_onsiteshare
======
swebs
They don't mention how Github also censored the satirical "social justice
warrior" programming language called C+=

There was nothing illegal in the repo. No pressure from nation states. They
simply didn't like who the repo was making fun of.

[https://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/12/14/1618239/github-
take...](https://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/12/14/1618239/github-takes-down-
satirical-c-plus-equality-language)

~~~
tluyben2
Did not see that before. How lame is that...

~~~
ConceptJunkie
This kind of thing was a reason why I wanted to switch away from GitHub long
before Microsoft came on the scene. If anything, Microsoft's ownership might
put an end to this nonsense.

I never did switch away, however, strictly due to laziness.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Well, here's a funny story. After being kicked off of GitHub, the project was
moved to GitLab, but on GitLab, there was nothing but a notice that the
project had moved to Gitorious. There was nothing at all on Gitorious, and
doing a Google seatch showed me that the project could be found... wait for
it... once again on GitHub.

[https://github.com/ErisBlastar/cplusequality](https://github.com/ErisBlastar/cplusequality)

Either they repented of their views about censoring satire, they haven't
noticed it's back, or they think it's a real thing. <shrug>

------
rurban
So wired jumps on the pro-censorship waggon, to suppress repos on pure moral
grounds. Code that could be used to create deepfakes needs to be censored by
Microsoft. Oh my. Directly jumping into the Köhntoppsche Idiotenfalle

------
ConceptJunkie
I think the maker of xbill is safe. The game was last updated in 2002 and the
page promises anonymous CVS access coming "soon".

